# What is your own therapy for Anxiety?



## AllesT (Apr 15, 2018)

Hello, any cognitive behavioral therapy will work for anxiety? I am going to ask the doctor if I can start it. I would like to hear some peoples experiences about the therapy and what you had to do and how it helped or didn't help you. Thanks


----------



## Stifiejohn (Apr 24, 2018)

Cognitive behavioral therapy (CBT) is the most widely-used therapy for anxiety disorders. Research has shown it to be effective in the treatment of panic disorder, phobias, social anxiety disorder, and generalized anxiety disorder, among many other conditions.


Here are some personal tips to reduce anxiety


Relieve tension with vigorous exercise or massage.
Practice relaxation techniques. For more information, see the topic Stress Management.
Get enough rest. ...
Practice healthy thinking and stop negative thoughts.
Avoid alcohol, caffeine, chocolate, and nicotine.


----------



## Marquiz44 (Apr 24, 2018)

I don't take any kind of therapy to remove my distress or anxiety.


----------



## Derek Wilson (May 20, 2018)

There are two types of treatments provided by every center :


Inpatient
Outpatient
Long Term (>30 Days) Residential
Short Term (<30 Days) Residential
If you fall into category of chronic illness then recommended treatment would be expensive as Inpatient Treatments are expensive as compare to Outpatient .


----------



## Derek Wilson (May 28, 2018)

Outpatient treatment may include:


A consultation with a specialist
Diagnostic tests and scans to determine the problem
Chemotherapy and radiotherapy
Other complementary therapies (such as physiotherapy or acupuncture) having been referred by your GP


----------



## Derek Wilson (Aug 13, 2018)

Yeah, I don't take any kind of therapy also.


----------



## botamico (Aug 14, 2018)

Try kratom or move to a state where marijuana is legal and light it up.


----------



## bling_crosby (Aug 14, 2018)

Motorcycles for me.  Find something you like to do or meditate 10 min or so a day.  Keep it simple, no need to complicate and no one method works for everyone.


----------



## blergs. (Aug 15, 2018)

AllesT said:


> Hello, any cognitive behavioral therapy will work for anxiety? I am going to ask the doctor if I can start it. I would like to hear some peoples experiences about the therapy and what you had to do and how it helped or didn't help you. Thanks



I think its usually the best option, many end up on pills because the docs are quick to give a pill and often Cog therapy is never even looked at, it makes me sick!
I would rec this over everything as a first step, also maybe some tools for times they can help of Cannabis and/or kava kava.

Also here is a Free program I found helpful> https://www.selftherapy.org/ 

Good luck!


----------



## blergs. (Aug 15, 2018)

bling_crosby said:


> Motorcycles for me.  Find something you like to do or meditate 10 min or so a day.  Keep it simple, no need to complicate and no one method works for everyone.



Meditation is great I agree


----------



## bling_crosby (Aug 15, 2018)

Hell kratom is great for anxiety but it would not be good to use on a regular basis.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Aug 19, 2018)

Yess!! I?m a believer in kratom. I?ve used it for anxiety, and pain relief. Also, sleep aid. Just be aware that it?s similar to week in the sense that some strains are meant to give you energy, make you more focused, and others are more mellow, relaxing and pain relieving. Thanks


----------



## blergs. (Aug 21, 2018)

I wouldent use it daily though.. it still acts as an opiate in the body and does have addiction potential. but is much safer than pharma opiates . definitely wouldent rec it for anxiety personally,  would for injury over pills


----------



## Derek Wilson (Aug 26, 2018)

blergs. said:


> I wouldent use it daily though.. it still acts as an opiate in the body and does have addiction potential. but is much safer than pharma opiates . definitely wouldent rec it for anxiety personally, would for injury over pills



Right, It's safer than pharma opiates.


----------



## Xxplosive (Jan 30, 2019)

L-Theanine works great for anxiety. As does GABA.


----------



## anabolicalliance (Feb 3, 2019)

Just some suggestions that i use.
1. Physical activity of any kind walking,stretching/yoga, of course working very vigorously
2. Cleaning and arranging your surroundings.
3. Meditation (i know it sounds cliche but there are many methods.) humming or mantra, clearing the mind (literally think of white light). self stimulation ex. rocking or shaking.
4.CBD/Cannabis or Kratom 
these are just a few methods I like to use.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 10, 2019)

Xxplosive said:


> L-Theanine works great for anxiety. As does GABA.



Yes, I heard this too.


----------

